# Making a Zombie Hand from Trash



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nifty! I love using found/free stuff for prop building. Paper maché is such an awesome medium (check out PumpkinRot if you haven't already!!)

I think the hand turned out pretty nice and would look really cool to have a few of these to breaking up from the ground and even extend out a bit more using a few arm like branches and ripped up sleeves even...

I am interested in seeing the skin texture you were mentioning at the end. I would try dry-brushing (can look it up for a tutorial) using a lighter color palette (pale green maybe some light tan and even a bit of greenish gray) and either a rough brush/sponge to add depth/dry brush texture, but can "knock down" the texture if it's too much using a clean sponge or even lightly poncing with a dry cloth.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I commented (and subscribed) on your video, but I'll post here too. Try latex and shop towel for skinning props some time. Almost the exact same technique as paper mache, but weatherproof and you can sculpt in details like wrinkles and warts. I use it extensively on my props. Great tutorial. I have issues with the sound of my own voice and speaking clearly so I do text and music for most of mine. lol


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I have issues with the sound of my own voice and speaking clearly so I do text and music for most of mine. lol


Haha I hate the sound of my voice and i mumble a lot too. So I am also trying to make videos to fix that problem of mine.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I am interested in seeing the skin texture you were mentioning at the end.


Thanks those are some great ideas. I am working on another project with that skin texture I talked about. Haven't finished it yet but basically the idea was making some fake skin I saw mainly out of glue. Hopefully it turns out. Thanks for your other painting suggestions I will be sure to try and improve my painting. I am not good at that or picking the right colors.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I commented (and subscribed) on your video, but I'll post here too. Try latex and shop towel for skinning props some time. Almost the exact same technique as paper mache, but weatherproof and you can sculpt in details like wrinkles and warts. I use it extensively on my props. Great tutorial. I have issues with the sound of my own voice and speaking clearly so I do text and music for most of mine. lol


I was a big fan of the latex/paper towel for a long time, but have moved on to Mr Chicken's method of just soaking material in paint. I've used everything from paper towel to scrap fabric.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I was a big fan of the latex/paper towel for a long time, but have moved on to Mr Chicken's method of just soaking material in paint. I've used everything from paper towel to scrap fabric.


Thanks I have some of that paint laying aorund the house too, So I will for sure try this. Thank you so much for showing me this.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

With my Zombie Hand I finally made a zombie foot to go along with it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are some funky toes.... Looks fantastic! Really fun AND creepy.


----------

